# fox had my rabbit :(



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

well i managed to get a hours hunting in today for the first time in a couple of weeks and i couldn't beleive what happened !!!
on my second shot i hit a rabbit from about 40ft-50ft with a head shot with 12mm lead and double tbg, the rabbit run about 10ft then dropped to the floor (dead), then i went to get the rabbit and when i was about 10ft away from it this fox came from nowere and run off with the rabbit









i was a little peed off because it was the first time i managed to get out hunting for a few weeks and i realy fancied rabbit tonight









it was a nice size aswell, but at least the fox had a good dinner on me lol, john


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

That is an awesome story


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> well i managed to get a hours hunting in today for the first time in a couple of weeks and i couldn't beleive what happened !!!
> on my second shot i hit a rabbit from about 40ft-50ft with a head shot with 12mm lead and double tbg, the rabbit run about 10ft then dropped to the floor (dead), then i went to get the rabbit and when i was about 10ft away from it this fox came from nowere and run off with the rabbit
> 
> 
> ...


ya i would have been mad .that would make me want to shoot the fox


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

When i was at the lakes a buzzard grabbed my wood pigeon ha ha, you win some you loose some , jeff


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Man, if you had captured all that with your glasses cam it would be a video for the a ages. Nice shot. Sorry no rabbit dinner.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

You must have been gutted especially as you hadnt been out in a while. How come there haven't been any glasses cam vids yet john.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Gwilym said:


> You must have been gutted especially as you hadnt been out in a while. How come there haven't been any glasses cam vids yet john.


last night was the first time i went out shooting in a couple of weeks because i'v been flat out making catapults, i was only walking to macdonalds with me daughter so i decided to cut through the local woods with me catapult, i only had 10 lead balls on me lol, i'm going out with them tonight though and i'm more than sure you will get a few vids from me later, thanks john


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> You must have been gutted especially as you hadnt been out in a while. How come there haven't been any glasses cam vids yet john.


last night was the first time i went out shooting in a couple of weeks because i'v been flat out making catapults, i was only walking to macdonalds with me daughter so i decided to cut through the local woods with me catapult, i only had 10 lead balls on me lol, i'm going out with them tonight though and i'm more than sure you will get a few vids from me later, thanks john
[/quote]

Cool can't wait. I have been excited about seeing these ever since you said you were buying some.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I guess the fox needed it more than you did! I Befriended a fox a teen here in Alabama. I would take her scraps and leave them for her. When she had her pups I could even gpet them. I didn't try to tame her or the pups but when I was near the area she frequeted her and the pups would see me and come for hand outs and a visit. Sometimes I would shoot a bird or two for them with my pellet rifle they seemed to enjoy that as a treat. I am not a good enough shot to hut with my slingshot yet but I practice when I can so hopefully I will improve. When I was younger and had better eyesight I could knock the sweat of a gnats back with my pelet rifle or a ruger 10/22 I had then. I have another ruger 10/22 now and I still shoot pretty good but nowhere near what I used to as a Teen. Good luck with your hunting and I hope the fox does not get the next one too lol.


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL I heard that foxes taste the same as chicken


----------

